# Labano's progression thread to win online competition.



## Labano (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi guys!! This is my progression thread to win an online competition that is held by cubelelo. Cubelelo is the best cube shop in India. Currently my rank in this competition is 42. I will try to be consistent.
Happy cubing!!


----------



## Labano (Dec 4, 2021)

Is this Gc perm worth it:
The BEST Gc Perm Algorithm! GAN Predicted The Future


----------



## Labano (Dec 4, 2021)

Today I practiced cross plus 1 and Lookahead and I improved in planning Xcrosses.


----------



## Labano (Dec 4, 2021)

Today's ao5: 12.11


----------



## Labano (Dec 5, 2021)

Today I thing I should practice my LL.


----------



## Labano (Dec 5, 2021)

Today's ao5: 13.11


----------



## Labano (Dec 6, 2021)

Today I actually did this: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...aining-that-yields-systematic-progress.39406/


----------



## Labano (Dec 7, 2021)

So today I am going to practice my LL because it is my weakest area


----------



## Labano (Dec 7, 2021)

Today I actually didn't practice a lot but I changed my N perms to the 2021 version


----------



## Labano (Dec 8, 2021)

Today also I practiced LL and today's ao25: 13.53


----------



## Labano (Dec 15, 2021)

Today also I am going to practice my LL because I haven't improved in my LL. But I got 12.55 ao25 yesterday.


----------

